# VK - Ridiculous Motley Brew Special



## Gizmo (13/9/16)

We have went a bit bananas! Motley Brew now R170.00 that is 42% off Retail R295!

Over 3000 bottles in stock! Come on and grab em!

http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/usa-eliquid-import/motley-brew.html
​

Reactions: Like 3


----------

